# Questions about Dolomedes (fishing spiders)



## Amblypygirl (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all,
     I was wondering if any of you have had much experience keeping fishing spiders (genus Dolomedes).  I'm an undergraduate student at the University of Michigan and I'm thinking about researching some aspect of fishing spider behaviour for my senior honors thesis, but I'm not sure how well they do in captivity.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
C. Graham


----------



## Wade (Feb 28, 2003)

They're very easy, much like keeping a wolf spider if you want to go the simple route, but you can also keep then semi-aquatically. I've done this with D. triton by using a half-filled 2.5 gallon aquarium with a piece of cork bark floating on the surface and a plastic aquarium plant that's big enough to stick out of the water. the spiders sit on the wood or emerging plants with the first 2 pairs of legs spread accross the surface. They will rapidly run towards any distubance on the surface, be it a cricket dropped in, or a small fish from below. when frightened, the sider will dash under the water and hang on the under underside of the bark or plants. Special hairs trap air around thier bodies, giving them a mercury-like appearence.

Wade


----------



## John Apple (Mar 1, 2003)

I also raise a few of them each year
I live in Ypsi so contact me if you want
I collect them on the Peshtigo river in Wisconsin every year, basically on the banks with a couple of legs touching the water, the rest on an object protruding from the water at the edge.
The size varies at all times of the year from .5" to a leg span of almost 3"[across]. So I am guessing the life span is over a year cause I have cought adults in the spring
Its a neet sight to see them under a light on waters edge at midnight


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2003)

Check out this site about fishing spiders:
http://www.isopoda.net/articoli/ancylometes_guyana.html

I find them to be quite interesting ... Maybe I want one too .


Dennis


----------



## John Apple (Mar 2, 2003)

The specie I was talking about is
D. tenebrosa


----------



## Alex S. (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *Check out this site about fishing spiders:
> http://www.isopoda.net/articoli/ancylometes_guyana.html
> 
> ...


Those fishing spiders are of the genus Ancylomedes, which really arent available in the U.S. They are native to South America and are the largest fishing spiders in the world, with adult females getting near 6 inches in legspan, as well as one of the largest species of true spider known.

Alex S.


----------



## pronty (Mar 3, 2003)

Dolomedes fimbriatus


----------



## Emanuele (Mar 8, 2003)

Hi from Italy! I'm a friend of Francesco Tomasinelli of Isopoda.net and i saw ythere are many people interested on fishing spiders...
I'm interested too and this spring I'll get some D. fimbriatus and maybe D. plantarius from ponds here in Italy.
I have now just some Ancylometes bogotensis captive born from a Francesco's female...
Francesco also have one or two Dolomedes...
They are quite easy to keep, but they prefer to stay in very moist to moist habitats.
I'll put some interesting pictures on my site next weeks...
Regards
Emanuele


----------

